# Gemini RTA by Vaporesso - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (29/3/16)

Now in stock at Sir Vape 




Rated as the best RTA on the market.

Sporting the same Velocity style build deck as many other rebuildable devices out on the market, the Gemini RTA adds new features that others lack. Improved airflow coming from a total of four cyclops holes as well as a top airflow system adds more air for more vapor. A convenient top fill method allows for easy and painless tank filling when on the go. For added convenience and flexibility, the Gemini also features a fully adjustable juice control system to manage the amount of eliquid being wicked into the atomizer which also helps to regulate flooding whether your juice is thin or thick.



Specifications:

22mm Diameter
Large Build Deck (Velocity Style)
2mm Post Holes
Top Fill Method
Delrin Wide Bore Drip Tip
Glass Tank
Stainless Steel Construction
Four Cyclops Adjustable Airflow Holes
Adjustable Top Airflow
Bottom Airflow Below Coils
Juice Control


Package Contents:

1 x Gemini RTA
1 x Gemini Replacement Glass Tube
1 x 510 Drip Tip
1 x 510 Drip Tip Adapter
1 x Allen Key
2 x Prebuilt Clapton Coils
4 x Spare Allen Screws
4 x Spare O-Rings
1 x User Manual

Available in black and silver 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/gemini-rta-by-vaporesso


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/16)

Boom! Ordered!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wiesbang (29/3/16)

Will definitely get one when I have some spare money....seeing as its my star sign too!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kaizer (29/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Boom! Ordered!



Will wait for Robs Ramblings Review before purchasing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Waine (29/3/16)

OMG This hobby is ridiculously addictive.  

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## LFC (30/3/16)

Nice, when will the Gemini Subtank and new coils be in stock?


----------



## MorneW (30/3/16)

@wiesbang Now it all makes sense regarding your split personality...The ones a Gem the others a #$#$#$. Hehehehe. Just joking


----------



## wiesbang (30/3/16)

MorneW said:


> @wiesbang Now it all makes sense regarding your split personality...The ones a Gem the others a #$#$#$. Hehehehe. Just joking


Yeah the Gem side of me thinks im a real biatch

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GreenyZA (7/4/16)

When will you have black in stock again? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape (8/4/16)

Will do on next shipment


----------

